# Useles Billy says a 351 Cleveland faster than a Winsor #351



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Fords rule


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

No sir i vote chevy..


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't know about this one Dave on
on the fence


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Old guys will understand.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'll hang out and watch


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

BTW I drive a Dodge...............


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I know about engines. I like chevy's too.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've had both


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I drive a dodge to Dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

May be a good thread.................attracts wimmens.............


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

They like fast cars and bad boyz.........


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't know about the fast car part but I am a bad boy


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I don't know about the fast car part but I am a bad boy



Psssssh


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I don't know about the fast car part but I am a bad boy



You got a hemi?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> you got a hemi?



318......


----------



## ol bob (Jun 27, 2015)

Both are ford engines


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Good motor...................maybe the best eva made............


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Good motor...................maybe the best eva made............



Yea a 318 is a good sound engine.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

ol bob said:


> Both are ford engines



Are you serious?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

I had a 318 in a 1966 Belvedere..............it started using oil so I quit putting it in it...........drove it two more years and then sold it to my cousin...........I saw it last summer and it was still running........


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Dave my work partner's brother lives in LaGrange,he loves building Chevelles and Novas.Last time we were up there he took me for a ride in one of the big block chevelles he was building.....I saw my life flash before my eyes 3 times on the way down that big hill on Hammett Rd.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

I had a 351 Winsor in a 71 Torino...............it would scream..............


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Ford guy here too


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Psssssh



You don't believe a word I say,do you?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Yea, that's a good place to open one up.............


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 27, 2015)

i had a 360 and it loved gas and oil


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

There's a long stretch on 219 that sees a lot of speed also...........


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Yea, that's a good place to open one up.............



Yea he's a speed demon and you know it's trouble when he looks over at you with that grin on his face.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey Bob


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You don't believe a word I say,do you?



Maybe i do, maybe i dont


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 27, 2015)

DD keeps swapping seats


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

2nd post in here


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

good title Dave


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> DD keeps swapping seats



Womenz cant never make up there mind.........


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> DD keeps swapping seats



Explain yourself lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've had fords and i've had chevys.
I'll stay with my Toyota.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I've had fords and i've had chevys.
> I'll stay with my Toyota.



My wife drives a Toyota.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Womenz cant never make up there mind.........



Maybe i like alittle trouble?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Daisy stirrin the pot!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 27, 2015)

my 360 had 1/2 auto old change feature, i pour it in the top, it pour it out the bottom


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> my 360 had 1/2 auto old change feature, i pour it in the top, it pour it out the bottom



Free bleeder.........


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I've had two trucks with  318 engines and neither have ever leaked a drop of oil.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

I live for danger


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I live for danger



Yea right!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yea right!!!



Dont you start with me Mr


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I live for danger



Not me. I try to hide from it but it keeps finding me.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Fords are made for men.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey! Y'all seen that new chevelle??? Man that's one dog butt ugly car.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Not me. I try to hide from it but it keeps finding me.



Embrace  it


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Cameras are right behind them.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

My dad pushes a Chevy. He's so hard headed.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

He retired from gm and thinks that 10% discount is worth the wear and tear he saves from his truck not running for months.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't look nothing like the old ones TP


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Bama likes ridin in boats.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

We have lurkers who are scared to post


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I think we will get a lot of drive bys with the title and all.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Awesome thread. Bo$$ will be proud


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

I grew up in bout every kinda ford you can think of. My dad had mustangs ,torinos,t-birds and trucks. He likes a Lincoln better than anything. One a them boats from the 70's


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

I got two fords now myself. I've been known to own a Chevy though. Dodge not so much


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

For a good time call 8675309


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

All caught up now.....


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> F a good time call 8675309



Hey Hawk, would'a responded in the last thread, but it was closed by the time I got the fish all worked up.......we were using worms and rooster tails this morning.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

DD is a regular nowa


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Prolly doubled her total post count in 2 days


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

You eatin fresh trout tonight JB?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

I wish I could'a made some of the Billy trips......if'n I can make the 18th, I will.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Prolly doubled her total post count in 2 days



Dont be jelly!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Prolly doubled her total post count in 2 days



probably did but she don't believe a word I say!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You eatin fresh trout tonight JB?



Yes sir......I fileted these, squeezed a little lemon on em, some garlic salt, n some pepper.  They'll sit in the fridge like that till I get home tonight.   Then, I'll melt some real butter in a CI skillet, cook up some onions n lemons in it, then add the fish.......or I'll do the same on the grill if'n it don't rain.  GON be a fine meal......


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Dont be jelly!



I wuz at 9K when I fount Billy 5 years after joining.......think I'm in the 16 - 17K range now about 9 months later.......Billy has that effect on folks.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mrs JB GON make some red taters and salad to go with the trout.......man I am lookin' forward to dinner!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Sounds good JB


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

M post count doubled when I meet billy


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kind-a hopin' JR's game gets rained out.  There's lotsa stuff I ort get dun today, but I went fishin' anyway


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> BTW I drive a Dodge...............



Lols. When you can find it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't know much about engines, I'll have to take Billy's word for it on the 351......


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> probably did but she don't believe a word I say!!!



Me either Hawk


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Me either Hawk



Theres that pretty tractor again


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

What's going on on the 18th?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

What up double d


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

I want a reeb


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What up double d



Just watching some netflix and reading this silly thread


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What's going on on the 18th?



DHD mentioned a day trip......

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9559247&postcount=904


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

This aint silly this is real live action woooo


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Lotsa folks wantin' to let 'er burn after yesterday......


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Live action YEEEE YEEEE


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> DHD mentioned a day trip......
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9559247&postcount=904



I ain't gonna make it Im going to Cherokee 13 til 17


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

This is just silly:

http://time.com/3938935/white-house-rainbow-gay-marriage-decision/


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Libs are burning it down


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

The White House was all kinda fabulous yesterday......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Paint it pink


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

I think today is gayday in discusta


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Weeee


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

I mean, if that's what they're into, and all, but......the white house?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Lets all hold hands and sing kumbaya


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Burn it down!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

I recon that's about as political as Billy can get........


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ima avoid the PF until it dies down a bit.......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

I didn't read the article.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

What's good on Netflix? You watching chicflix?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I didn't read the article.



It was the pic I was posting for anyway........


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Alright, I'm off to go to JR's ballgame.......bbl


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

See yall later,me and 8675309 are out!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

I might of missed it JB but where did yall catch them fishes


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Yall keep a eye on Daisy for me.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What's good on Netflix? You watching chicflix?[/QUOTE
> 
> Old episodes of bass masters


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2015)

Here comes the rain again.
I reckon me and the puppy will take a nap.
Keep em honest, Daisy.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

DD. You do any huntin?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Migmack said:
> 
> 
> > What's good on Netflix? You watching chicflix?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> daisyduke said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're just trying to impress Fish Hawk. You're really watching Dr Quinn Medicine woman
> ...


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> DD. You do any huntin?



Deer and wanting to get back into coon huntin sometime. For now i fish when i can


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

Someone deleted the " Is anyone gay in here" thread in the political forum.  I asked the dude "why, are you trolling?"


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Deer and wanting to get back into coon huntin sometime. For now i fish when i can



You ever coon hunt with a guy near Savannah named Scrapy?


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You ever coon hunt with a guy near Savannah named Scrapy?



No should i have?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Scraps only takes french womenz huntn


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I might of missed it JB but where did yall catch them fishes



The  hooch, a few mikes north of 285


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

Yea and I don't think Daisy is French


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> The  hooch, a few mikes north of 285



Cool. Yall catch them in a boat or wading?


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Scraps only takes french womenz huntn



Not french darn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Not french darn





Oui !!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oui !!



You every coon hunt with Scraps Quack?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 27, 2015)

billy just broke up our impromtu concerned citizens meeting at the recycling center when he yelled, "has that got a hemi?"


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

Quack is French


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

set up


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Waddler= gone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You every coon hunt with Scraps Quack?





Naw, Scraps liked to drank AFTA the hunt, I like to get knee walkin drunk before/during...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Waddler baned?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

Boyahhhh


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

He go bye bye.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I went shopping then cooked


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

What he do?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

Afternoon TP


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

Boss counting cows?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

thera Boss now


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

He prob got over whelmed with joy. Since the libs are rulling with an iron fist


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Probably gloating about all the libs wins this week...............


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't do politics fuzzy, it never has
a good ending


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Shut the front door


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Hold the phone


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

who left it open?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

who's on it


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Best engine I ever saw was a slant 6.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Old slant 6 in a dodge swanger.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Friend had one in a car his daddy gave him and he tried every day for 3 years to destroy it.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I need a goot weed killer everything
I try doesn't work. I need something 
that would probably kudz weed and that
would work, but don't want to poison 
my dog, he likes to eat grass, any suggestions.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Mad cause it was a 6 cylinder in a four door.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I need a goot weed killer everything
> I try doesn't work. I need something
> that would probably kudz weed and that
> would work, but don't want to poison
> my dog, he likes to eat grass, any suggestions.



If your dogs eats your grass, absolutely not.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

24d will kill weeds.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah Boss he eats the grass


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been using salt as it's cheap but
with all the rain I'm losing the battle


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I've been using salt as it's cheap but
> with all the rain I'm losing the battle



You didn't happen to but that dog from Ridirt did you Krun?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Ridirt done sold Krun a goat and told her it was a dog.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Lols he a sneaky feller


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Got to tractor supply, krun. They got 2 4 D for cheap. Werks good too. I forget their brand name of it.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Got to tractor supply, krun. They got 2 4 D for cheap. Werks good too. I forget their brand name of it.



Is it safe for using around my dog Tp


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm sure it is, krun. Everbody is doing it.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Still at werk. Told boss man I ain't werkin past 6 this evenin


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman = great employee


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

This what you talking about.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/lv-4-24-d-2-1-2-gal


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Hils works ever Saturday.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

I try tp. I try.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hils works ever Saturday.



Until deer season. Thin I don't werk no Saturdays


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Be werkin tamarra too to 2. Not happy bout it cuz the shop is gonna be closed fir and sat. So it's gonna be skraight time


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hils=company man


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bama didn't take a very long nap


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

puppy musta woke him up


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

I have used it around Odell, never really thinking about it. Here is what the mfg says.

Pets may be exposed to 2,4-D if they touch grass or other plants still wet from
spraying and then groom their feet or fur, if they drink the pesticide, or possibly
if they eat grass that has been treated with 2,4-D. Dogs may be more sensitive
to 2,4-D than other animals. Dogs and cats that ate or drank products with
2,4-D in them developed vomiting, diarrhea, loss of appetite, lethargy, drooling,
staggering, or convulsions. See the fact sheet on Pets and Pesticide Use for
more information.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

The one I used is called Amine400, krun. Same stuff though. I bought it in a gallon jug though. A gallon will cover 2-3 acres too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Course if you read all the info bout Alpo, you prolly wouldn't let him eat it either.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've lost two dogs to cancer
and we wondered if what we sprayed
the yard with is what caused it.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

thanks for the info


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

its almost time


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Wpoo


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Too late.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

sorry TP


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Cool. Yall catch them in a boat or wading?



From the bank.  Water was high


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Its ok, krun..


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Took the Kids back to Nashville this morning. Quiet in here now.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

Boss gots nerves of steel


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> From the bank.  Water was high



How high is the water JB?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

I was going to a soccer game, but my chainsaw is broken and I don't have no dry ice.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Krun, you right about warshin my ol truck. It ain't qui raining since I pulled out of the warshin place.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was going to a soccer game, but my chainsaw is broken and I don't have no dry ice.


I had that same problem a few years ago, KD. It was awful.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How high is the water JB?



5' high and rising


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

I ended up just getting some wood from a neighbor and playing a game in the yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I ended up just getting some wood from a neighbor and playing a game in the yard.



Well I hope you at least had an electric filet knife.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta lil hawtie layin by my pool . .  she needz to flop ova and show dat boob job . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 840493


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Fo sho


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

Dat your niece Quack?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

You got a better camera than that Quack?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh Brad.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Fo sho!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Phoebe is here.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

How is everyone this fine Saturday afternoon


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Hongry!


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Doing well Bige, and yourself?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Stolen flop.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Floop


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Gonna fry some crappie and sea trout filets tonight! Wooooooooo!!!


----------



## lilhebert (Jun 27, 2015)

I been to Cleveland once!


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

^^^ Would you look at that...


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> How is everyone this fine Saturday afternoon



Not Bad at all. Howa bout you


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

What's up Bert


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Men


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

YOu and Ernie gonna get married now?


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Did ya'll get rained out Guth?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Gonna fry some crappie and sea trout filets tonight! Wooooooooo!!!



We doin flounder fillets herea


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

That sounds good to Guth


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Did ya'll get rained out Guth?



I got finished up with what I had to do before the rain. Haven't talked to my crew to see if they got much done. They're in decator so I imagine they did


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

We have lots of guest so ya'll behave


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Men



Yep


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

X2 ^^^


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

ccherry said:


> We have lots of guest so ya'll behave



Holy freeholy. 10 members and 15 guestises


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy drawin a crowd again today!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

This room isn't rated for that many peeps. Bo$$ Goin to have to send somebody on a beer run


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Scraps brought friends


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm goingto grill steaks a. Chics house yall wish me luck


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

They get started framing your house yet CC


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Gonna bring reebs too.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck fuzzy. You can do it


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Y'all makin me hawngry talkin bout fired fishes


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck MM


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

lilhebert said:


> I been to Cleveland once!



I never been to Windsor, but I been to Arizona.


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> They get started framing your house yet CC



Not yet. Supposed to meet with the framers next week


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Gonna bring reebs too.



Reebs always help


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey all you guest we got an offer for you. Join today for free and we will give a double your money back guarantee.


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey all you guest we got an offer for you. Join today for free and we will give a double your money back guarantee.



But wait there's more! Join today and we'll double your dues for free!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I never been to Windsor, but I been to Arizona.



I've been to Windsor. Cleveland to unfortunately. My mom was from the Cleveland area


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Haven't made it to Arizona yet. Want hunt elk out there's


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I've been to Windsor. Cleveland to unfortunately. My mom was from the Cleveland area



I spent most of a summer in Wilmington and Middletown Ohio one year.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

The guest they come and they go.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2015)

Got the overhead buzzer for backup needed. What's happening in here?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I didn't get to wish fuzzy good lucks
don't burn yourself fuzzy


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Just a lazy wet Saturday afternoon Robert.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

I just peekin in


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Doin alright


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just a lazy wet Saturday afternoon Robert.



Yep, it keeps raining off and on here too. Got dogs asleep all over the floor and just trying to stay awake myself.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Indy cars are racin at Fontana. They are nuts


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flippin to the


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

In four more postices


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Three


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Two more


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Guth caint count


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Uno mas


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Sup Guth


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

I screwed that up. Stupid 5 second rule


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

lols


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Watchin Indy cars go round and round


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Afternoon ol bob.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Best wishes fuzzy!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck, fuzzybear!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't eat too much and upset your tummy!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Got a friend with a whole bunch of cabbage. Gonna have to see if I can find the old kraut knife.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

That would not be good!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Love me some sar kraut!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Hay, ol Bob. Where you been???


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey I don't know where every is


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

The BlackBerries on the south side of the north Georgia mountains are not quite ready yet


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I did see some healthy bear tracks though


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey I don't know where every is



I'm cleaning the kitchen so i can cook supper. Cant say for everyone else though.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Sketti night here.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Ol bobby reading the nonsense


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

5 second rule got me.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Ain't you got women folk to clean for ya  

How is the wife b


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Got some breams to clean.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

May go fishen again in the mornin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Sketti night here.


Chicken with penne pasta and four cheese sauce here.


bigelow said:


> Ain't you got women folk to clean for ya
> 
> How is the wife b


I used to. After her lymph nodes were removed from her breast cancer, the doc said absolutely no dirty dishwater for her. I do the dishes, she does the laundry. It works out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Good ol bob


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Thunder rumbling....my little dog is getting ready to have a panic attack.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Odell don't like thunder either.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Needs doggie Xanax


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Good Ol TP


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

You got some, fh?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

My little dog needs some too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Odell don't like thunder either.



Mine all head to the closet. Even the puppy goes with them now. I guess he figures if the big dogs are nervous, he better be too. Buncha pansies....


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Good ol k.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Lol!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Me n k are pals.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Got go by the doctors orders bama  if I were you I'd do the laundry as well


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Just about medtime.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Good ol Bo$$Dawg


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Happy meds , good OlBuddy


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Med er rif ik


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Medicate us & the dawgs


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

500mg


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Take 2


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Krun's dog eats weeds.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Heart worm medicine nite at our house.............


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Good old Odell.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Heart worm medicine nite at our house.............



You shouldn't drink out of puddles Dave.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

I have little to say.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

If my insurance will foot the bill, I going to a podiatrist.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy spent 1/2 of his weath earlier, he got a 6 pack.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Tired of my foot hurting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I have little to say.



Yeah, we've been trying to get you to talk more. Baby steps little buddy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy is thinken about a job.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, we've been trying to get you to talk more. Baby steps little buddy.



Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You shouldn't drink out of puddles Dave.



You should quit pouring likker in puddles.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

dave is a funny guy.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

deers ate all my beans to the ground agin


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy is thinken about a job.



Why would he ever do that?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

so far they ate all my maters most peppers and okree


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

what?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

billy job fair


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

open bar billy job fair


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

spills on the floor 1st come 1st serve


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice crackers MTR


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

what a nap!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Missed my nap today.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Nice crackers MTR



thanks.. old pics i'm just bored with my avytar looking thru old pics.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

have one pic that won't open


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

should be a few good crackers up again next week


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You should quit pouring likker in puddles.........



Makes it easier to lap up.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

i'm goin to fry a few trouts now


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Plus Billy stolt my funnel.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Makes it easier to lap up.



don't drown


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Ooops finally woke up


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

wear a life jacket


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Musta been a long night


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe had the ooops gut all day


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Man this Indy car racin is nuts. Better than nascar. They pack racin at 210 mph


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Some tasty reebs from our neighbors to the north


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

I've drank a Molson or three in my day. Molson golden I think is watt they was


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> should be a few good crackers up again next week



Yep I'm gonna give it one more shot at the local pond.i was out there on Thursday and started off with the fly rod and a popping bug,three hours later I had 2 bass,waters getting hot,after that it will strictly be the river and creek chasing shoalies


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Some tasty reebs from our neighbors to the north



That triple X would scare me.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Jus got to da house.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Got da grill fared up. Gonna grilt some cheekun wangs


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Boiling some of my neighbors corn. He almost caught me too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy goes to bars on Friday sfternoon to drink with the werken man.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

He was grillen steaks, Bo$$.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

bbl


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Does he go to the Brown Derby?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Lectric fence, mtr. Those things are the shizzle.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

aint been a deer in my garden since I put the fence up.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

When we wuz kids, old Mr. Huckabee planted his watermelons right on the creek about a mile north of us. What wuz he thinking?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Boiling some of my neighbors corn. He almost caught me too.



Don't wear no shoes, KD. Footprints are nearly impossible to identify. Shoes are easy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

No watermelon tasted better than a stolt watermelon.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> When we wuz kids, old Mr. Huckabee planted his watermelons right on the creek about a mile north of us. What wuz he thinking?



Don't sound like he was thinking at all.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> No watermelon tasted better than a stolt watermelon.



They were yellow meated too.................


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Don't wear no shoes, KD. Footprints are nearly impossible to identify. Shoes are easy.



I had a tennis shoe on one foot and a brogan on the other to fool him into thinking it was 2 people.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

That why you the bo$$, KD.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Woo


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

I got the idea from the guy on Andy Griffith that stole cows and put boots on there feet to throw em off his trail.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got the idea from the guy on Andy Griffith that stole cows and put boots on there feet to throw em off his trail.



I already had that picture in my head Bo$$.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Just woke up.. What I mist?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Yellow watermelon just don't seem right to me.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

med oops' all star team got drummed today 12-2.. Not woooooo-ing


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Evenin all


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heigh


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Trouts good.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy can catch trout


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy is special


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

He can cast farther than his line can go


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Seen it myself


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Seen it myself



Youre a special kind imof billy


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Watch it


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Good game oops


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Youre a special kind imof billy



Billies not Islamic.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks daisy


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

I didn't make the cast I just seen it


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey double barrel.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

It was special to watch


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy is special,in more ways than one.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Billies not Islamic.



Sorry stupid phone didnt separate my words butthead


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sup


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Sorry stupid phone didnt separate my words butthead



Kmac has that same problem cept his finger nails aint long........Beavis


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy likes sweet taters and cornbread.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flopp?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Reebs and camels too


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope. Bo$$ got it


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Bo$$ too quick........


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Man this Indy car race was nuts. Drivers are complaining about pack racing with open wheel cars


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Bo$$ likes to race chickens.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Man this Indy car race was nuts. Drivers are complaining about pack racing with open wheel cars



I used to watch Indy cars when they Ran Offy's and roadsters.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Bo$$ cant stand it when the chickens get in a pack


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I like to go pick up feathers after  the race


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy wasn't happy


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I used to watch Indy cars when they Ran Offy's and roadsters.



You still Remember the first Indy 500ert bo$$?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

I saw beavis and butthead today with his skateboard


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Billy wasn't happy



That's never good


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yep one fella one skateboard and he was both


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy done got in the likker and now he's lookin for a fight


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That's never good



When you only have 30 yards of line and cast 40 it don't work out good


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You still Remember the first Indy 500ert bo$$?



Yep each car had a driver and a mechanic sitting beside him.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Yep one fella one skateboard and he was both


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yep hawk that's him


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Flap


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't let beavis get into the cappuccino


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

It's movie time


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Man this Indy car race was nuts. Drivers are complaining about pack racing with open wheel cars



Is it over. I watched a little bit after you were talking bout it and it was wild!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Got me some silver bullets


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

The Lone Ranger used silver bullets.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Werewolves hate them


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

So does vampires and witches


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Did Tonto ever carry a gun?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd have to drink 12 silver bullets to even just start getting a buzz


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Did Tonto ever carry a gun?



Not so's you could tell it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Tonto means stupid in spanish


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

daisy would make a good baby sitter, I think.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

Bat Masterson carried a cane, Cane Masterson?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

dave knows history.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Who was that singing cowboy ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Roger Evans


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

And kemosabe means idiot in Apache


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Roy Rodgers?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Dave make a good bartender.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Hank Jr.?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

f/h would make a good  indian.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy needs reel that hold more than 30 yards


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Got me some silver bullets



You got as yeti 110 to put em in


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> f/h would make a good  indian.



Why yes,yes I would.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Bo$$ make a good corn thief.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

We Gettin close to another one


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy likes Cajun red line.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flip


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I kinda look like a injun K or mexican


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe Guth will hire me?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I speak broken spanish but only know the bad words.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Silver bullets bad for werewoofs


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I only got one more silver bullet.....Wonder if they work for zombies too?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Got me some silver bullets





ccherry said:


> Is it over. I watched a little bit after you were talking bout it and it was wild!!!



Yea. It's ova now. Two big crashes in the last ten laps. Will powers car took of like a airplane on the last lap. Somebody going to die if they keep racin like that


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

I consuming corn also Bo$$


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

K mac using big words?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I speak broken spanish but only know the bad words.



As long as you can cuss in Spanish your good. Maybe learn to count to a couple hunderd in Spanish to


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

I look like k


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

I Speak fluent Spanglish.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Who was that singing cowboy ?



Alice Cooper.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

wut big werd was dat.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> As long as you can cuss in Spanish your good. Maybe learn to count to a couple hunderd in Spanish to



I know plenty of words but can only count to 10 in Spanish........I can read a tape measure and blue prints though


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> wut big werd was dat.



consuming....I had to google it and it come back with different meanings.What exactly did you mean?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

We goin back after another bucket of breams in the AM


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I wonder if daisy still gives massages?


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Hat backerds,silver bullet in hand and listening to the radio


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We goin back after another bucket of breams in the AM



What did you catch the most Kmac....Redbreast,stumpknokers,bluegills?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

BkW had my puter then. dranken outa a jug.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW had my puter then. dranken outa a jug.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 27, 2015)

You need a job "Stinkee Bird"?


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I wonder if daisy still gives massages?



Not really.. no time for that


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

red breast was the most this time, few crackers, 1 speck few blue gills.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flippin


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

³â�´4%999â�´¿¡;;_@@¹²³â…ž9â�¿âˆš¥     £   billy code for need more line


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Nothing big like last time, just the good eating & tasting size.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You need a job "Stinkee Bird"?



Does it cut into fishin time?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Not really.. no time for that



Dang.....I gotta crick in my neck from lookin at JB's sideways pics


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

We going to wally werld to get fishen supplys.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Nothing big like last time, just the good eating & tasting size.



What river you fishin?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy loves putting on new line


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy just ties his new line to his old line


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Billy just ties his new line to his old line



You sure like keeping tabs on me huh?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> You sure like keeping tabs on me huh?



I been around


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I been around



Mmhmm


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

DD is off werewolf hunting


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Whats up Bigs?


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Is wild hog tartare ok to eat


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Is wild hog tartare ok to eat



Sure!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> DD is off werewolf hunting



Ill post a pic when i get one


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Seared only sliced thin


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Never mind the Brucellosis thing they talk about


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Rawr


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

What don't kill you makes you stronger right


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

That's what I always say Bigs!!!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been inoculating myself for a long time now


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Just be sure to wash it down with Grey Goose Bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Ain't nothing going to kill me


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Your immunity should be built up by now then.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

That's the ticket right there boss


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I quit the vodka though boss it's too easy to drink  switched to straight bourbon


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I was real illergic to poison ivy at one time but I just kept wallowin in it and now it don't bother me at all


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Drink pickle juice bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

There you go fh


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I am allergic to work but I keep going


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy lesson #102:
Don't ever cut down poison ivy with a weedeater while wearing shorts,no shoes and no shirt.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Mix a half shot of pickle juice with half acv every other day or so about a month before bow season this year


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Words of wisdom there


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I had it so bad when I was a kid 

I was clearing out a set of pines for a summer job went to the outdoor bathroom without while working  

I had it everywhere


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd get into it so bad I'd have to go to the Dr. an get a shot


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> He can cast farther than his line can go



True story.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Poison Ivy never bothered me. I could put mustard on the stuff and eat it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

We used to have a bunch of poison Sumac around the area I grew up.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2015)

Same here, KD.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Bo$$ probably remembers the old tree climbers where you had to actually hug the tree and pull yourself up.............One time I picked out a pine that had poison ivy growing all up it


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Didn't turn out good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

We used to ride young pines.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Not Dave.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

All caught up now.......JB JR won, drank 4 Corona's while grillin' my trouts.....almost movie time with MRs JB


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

I like Cajun line on my SW gear.  Good stuff.  Not sure why I don't use it for FW.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Bout ready


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Goin for it


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flip


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> All caught up now.......JB JR won, drank 4 Corona's while grillin' my trouts.....almost movie time with MRs JB


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Never liked Corona till last week......always had a thing against putting fruit in beer.  Tried it in FL, refreshing.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Cheekun wangs wuz goot. I were to hongry to take a pic


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

What happened. My Fone skipped 501


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Wooooooooo

Tiny bugs in a box


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


>



I tolt JR this afternoon we wuz gonna go fish the flint river after baseball season ended, he's farred up 'bout it


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What happened. My Fone skipped 501



I got special powers


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Cool pic, Bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

She is a nut


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I tolt JR this afternoon we wuz gonna go fish the flint river after baseball season ended, he's farred up 'bout it



Good deal JB,yall will really enjoy it.Billy fishin trip.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

It's there now. Weird


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> It's there now. Weird



Ninja skills came into play


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Goot lawd.. Yall goin fast


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

You have missed a lot Oops


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Eye wreckin I'll catch up later.. Ur not


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Pulled out the trusty funnel


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I tolt JR this afternoon we wuz gonna go fish the flint river after baseball season ended, he's farred up 'bout it



We should try and hook up and get to my club JB. Your boy would have a ball and yall can kill some pigs. Get LD to make it to


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You have missed a lot Oops



Yes.. Yes I have


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Good deal JB,yall will really enjoy it.Billy fishin trip.



YEa man, Im looking forward to it.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Pulled out the trusty funnel



Slow down girl


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

DD gonna get lit


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ol daisy duke be likin her some Billy.. Can't say that I blame her


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Some fool on da lake thanks it's da forf of july


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

When fish hawk and JB posted their pier pic.. I thought JB was fh and fh was JB.. I been lookin fur FH in Cataula ever cents but I was lookin fur the wrong dood.. Lol-ing


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Been shootin farworks for bout 30 mins


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> We should try and hook up and get to my club JB. Your boy would have a ball and yall can kill some pigs. Get LD to make it to



Thanks, Guth, I need to PM ya and try and figure out when would work.  With JR's schedule, it may be August before I can start doing things that require more than a morning or an afternoon.  He would definitely enjoy that!


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Farwork flop^^^^


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Slow down girl



Long week, well deserved


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Some fool on da lake thanks it's da forf of july



They popin caps round her too.. Wooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Pulled out the trusty funnel



 I ain't used a funnel in years, and only at parties........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I tolt JR this afternoon we wuz gonna go fish the flint river after baseball season ended, he's farred up 'bout it



They used to be crazy about a broke back Rebel.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> When fish hawk and JB posted their pier pic.. I thought JB was fh and fh was JB.. I been lookin fur FH in Cataula ever cents but I was lookin fur the wrong dood.. Lol-ing



LoL-ing.....Jb makes 2 of me.I wouldn't wont to wrestle him


----------



## ccherry (Jun 27, 2015)

Crappie and sea trout filets was goot!!!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

evening


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They used to be crazy about a broke back Rebel.



I lost most my lures like that in the white bass run, will need to stock up.  HAd to go to Wal-Mart to get rooster tails for today's trout fishing.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Evening Krun.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

Good evening


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

You ever fished the Flint JB?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> When fish hawk and JB posted their pier pic.. I thought JB was fh and fh was JB.. I been lookin fur FH in Cataula ever cents but I was lookin fur the wrong dood.. Lol-ing



That's funny.......in the pics I post, I'm the fat dude with a beard.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You ever fished the Flint JB?



Never.  I've never caught a shoal bass, either.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2015)

nite aLL


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

Krun and DD boaf are in here. Gotta act gentlemanly now


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Never.  I've never caught a shoal bass, either.



Flint got some rough stretches in it down South.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Wooiooooooo


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I ain't used a funnel in years, and only at parties........



Every weekends a party


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> That's funny.......in the pics I post, I'm the fat dude with a beard.



I'm the skinny dude that looks like a Guatemalan


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I be at the Dollar General in Cataula sometimes  Oops


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Every weekends a party



I remember those days as well.  Enjoy them


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I couldnt hang wif DD on the funnel


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

They call em beer bongs now


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm the skinny dude that looks like a Guatemalan



I always think it's funny when I meet people I know from here, how different they are in person than what I figgered.  Errebody I've met so far has been very cool.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Heres me before I went on a diet


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Lol'n


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I couldnt hang wif DD on the funnel


But you really want to


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I always think it's funny when I meet people I know from here, how different they are in person than what I figgered.  Errebody I've met so far has been very cool.



Don't know about errbody else but I get on here so I can act a fool. I don't have a lot of extra time to hang out with buds anymore and cut up


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> But you really want to



Maybe?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

That's me in my avatar before I got fat


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Maybe?



Haha


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I always think it's funny when I meet people I know from here, how different they are in person than what I figgered.  Errebody I've met so far has been very cool.



You buddy snuffy was a trip.Specially when he hooked into that sting ray!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Don't know about errbody else but I get on here so I can act a fool. I don't have a lot of extra time to hang out with buds anymore and cut up



Glad we could be here for us mark


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Im the only person here who shows who they truly are lol (avatar)


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Snuffy don't like pier fishin


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Im the only person here who shows who they truly are lol (avatar)



What you talkin bout.I just showed a pic of me pre -diet.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What you talkin bout.I just showed a pic of me pre -diet.



Yeah ok.........


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Don't know about errbody else but I get on here so I can act a fool. I don't have a lot of extra time to hang out with buds anymore and cut up



me too mark


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Im the only person here who shows who they truly are lol (avatar)



If you seen any of these guys mugs, you would know why


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You buddy snuffy was a trip.Specially when he hooked into that sting ray!!!



Yea.  He's a cool old dude.  I don't really hang out with current or former co-workers, he's the exception.  One of the funniest people I know.  Dude is a die hard liberal, gun lovin', Vietnam vet (absolutely hilarious when talking politics cause he loves gettin' folks worked up, kind-a like a funny waddler-type).......who retired and decided he wanted to learn how to fish   He's called me a few times to see when I'm headed back down, I hope to make it again this fall.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Im the only person here who shows who they truly are lol (avatar)



You can be n e 1 on da interweb


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> If you seen any of these guys mugs, you would know why



Very true, i can say i have been graced lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Yeah ok.........



You saying Hispanics don't fish and hang wif Billy ?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Yea.  He's a cool old dude.  I don't really hang out with current or former co-workers, he's the exception.  One of the funniest people I know.  Dude is a die hard liberal, gun lovin', Vietnam vet.......who retired and decided he wanted to learn how to fish   He's called me a few times to see when I'm headed back down, I hope to make it again this fall.



We going back down first of Oct. for a week


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> You can be n e 1 on da interweb



True but why hide who you are?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You saying Hispanics don't fish and hang wif Billy ?



That's hurtful


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Hils finally got off work.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You saying Hispanics don't fish and hang wif Billy ?



No just dont think its him


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm da won in da middle of gurus avi


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hils finally got off work.



It was a long day Bo$$. I get to do it again tamarra


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Snuffy don't like pier fishin



Nope. Tolt me plenty of times on the way back......think him catchin' that dang pompano in the surf on the 2nd cast rurned him.......

What's funny is after I left, he got his wife to filet all the fish for him.  And, somehow, she liked the whiting better than the pompano


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

View attachment 840541This is me sorry dd I'm taken


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I'm da won in da middle of gurus avi



Between the hog legs with the big pleasant smile


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I'm da won in da middle of gurus avi



That's posta be guths avi


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> We going back down first of Oct. for a week



Should be a great time to go.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Nope. Tolt me plenty of times on the way back......think him catchin' that dang pompano in the surf on the 2nd cast rurned him.......
> 
> What's funny is after I left, he got his wife to filet all the fish for him.  And, somehow, she liked the whiting better than the pompano



Lol


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Between the hog legs with the big pleasant smile


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> This is me sorry dd I'm taken



Good for you!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Im the only person here who shows who they truly are lol (avatar)



Some of these guys are in my avatar. See if can guess which ones


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I gotsa crick in my neck again


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I fixed it  sorry to break hearts though


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> True but why hide who you are?



Theys been some skepticism in the past if that was really you too?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

That really is bigs. He's a little sideways just like the pic


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

It's hard being this fat and this good looking


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Bigs=heart breaker


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mrs JB just tolt me to git off here and watch a movie with her.....catch up with y'all later.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Gots to beat them away with a stick


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Y'all done runt of DD


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Tell mrs jb I am sorry I'm taken jb


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Only grannies hit on me.....


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't mean to run em off I just that ugly


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Theys been some skepticism in the past if that was really you too?



Yea. I was thinkin she was probly some dude just jerkin our chain


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Theys been some skepticism in the past if that was really you too?



Yes but a few woodys members have met me before and am i not real cause im pretty? Seems logical


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Yall remember how mad hils got when he was skinnin the sow I kilt


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

I believe ya DD. How many reebs ya done funneled


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I felt bad as heck


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

They say I'm a latin lover and want me to speak spanish at em


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Now she's stealing flops


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

He was like I'd like to kill Bigelow wif this skinnin knife


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yall remember how mad hils got when he was skinnin the sow I kilt



I didn't get mad. Did I??


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Lols


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I believe ya DD. How many reebs ya done funneled



2 and drank 4


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Hils wanted to skin the pig then skin Bigs!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Yea. I was thinkin she was probly some dude just jerkin our chain



Probably homo3 incognito


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I learnt from hils he an expert hog processor


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

I was a skinnin fool that weekend


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I was a skinnin fool that weekend



Was you the only one that could skin a pig Hils?


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

He said this dude kills 1 more pig I'm leaving right after I set his tent on far


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

He was the only one that could do it before the meat spoiled


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Probably homo3 incognito




Please don't say that


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I was a skinnin fool that weekend



Yes sir. Can't have a hog hunt and not invite Hils


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Pig done in 6min 23 sec


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Was you the only one that could skin a pig Hils?



Pretty much. I think I only get invited to skin and 1/4 everything. Smh


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Pretty much. I think I only get invited to skin and 1/4 everything. Smh


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Pig done in 6min 23 sec



I was takin my time too to 2


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Hils was my hero he is a genius with a knife


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Was you the only one that could skin a pig Hils?



He was the only won that could cut it up and have it in a cooler in less than 5 min.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Mrs JB just tolt me to git off here and watch a movie with her.....catch up with y'all later.



Some good ones on the Hallmark Channels.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm gonna fer get my knife on the next trip


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I couldn't thank my brotha enough


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I always thought that's what processors are for


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I'll bring one for ya hills


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Or 22222to too two


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I couldn't thank my brotha enough



It's all good. I've skint so many deer and pigs I could do it blind folded


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

i'z back from the fishen department.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

He has a set of skills he has acquired over the years


He will find you and he will process your kill


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

I made my boy learn cleaning at a young age and made him do all the work


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Please don't say that



Sorry to burst your bubble. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I am sorry bro I am useless


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I always thought that's what processors are for



You ever heard of Hilsman deer processing in mcdonough. That's where he learnt. Hils has slimy a few animals in his time


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I always thought that's what processors are for



They are. My granddaddy owns a deer cooler. I been skinnin deer since I was 8. I can't watch my buddies pay to have it 1/4. I'd rather do it on the spot and be done with it


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I kilt a frog got it in da fridge waiting in Hils


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Take the processor huntin with you........Now  that's smart.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I kilt a frog got it in da fridge waiting in Hils


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Hils has skint animals. Not slimy them


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I will skin and gut the bear you kill durn bow season up on the mnt


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Take the processor huntin with you........Now  that's smart.



I must say. They feed me good after a hard days work


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Take the processor huntin with you........Now  that's smart.



We aint your average Billy's


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I must say. They feed me good after a hard days work



That's what it's all about. Everybody havin as good time


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Hopefully I'll have my tater gun ready for the next get together


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flippin


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Can yall not accept the fact i am who i am?? Thats alittle annoying


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

Past my bedtime.....I'm out.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That's what it's all about. Everybody havin as good time



That's right. I've had a blast on all the billy outings I been too


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

I was gonna go get my scope for my tater gun today but got off work to late


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Later fh


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

You stealing flops is getting annoying. We accept the fact you are who you are. Who ever you are


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Got pulled pork and brisket at Guthries hog hunt 

Brisket and chicken and oysters at pnuts could have had recycled tater salad
 And filet mignon with Mig and dhd at the trout fish  it pays to be a billy


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

DD done got another flop. I believe ya Dd


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't be annoyed dd they just funnin around girl


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Got pulled pork and brisket at Guthries hog hunt
> 
> Brisket and chicken and oysters at pnuts could have had recycled tater salad
> And filet mignon with Mig and dhd at the trout fish  it pays to be a billy



We had a LCB at martins thunder cheekun hunt. It was goot


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

It ain't all about you it's about makin jokes yo


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I remember hate I missed it


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> LoL-ing.....Jb makes 2 of me.I wouldn't wont to wrestle him





JB0704 said:


> That's funny.......in the pics I post, I'm the fat dude with a beard.



I got it nowa.. I was way confused fur a bit.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Ooooooooops done showed back up


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Take the processor huntin with you........Now  that's smart.



We looking for a beer distributor to hunt with us too.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Man.. It's crowded up in Hera this late.. Goot revenue pull


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Boss got the debil post


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

Nite bye


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Bo$$ is the man with the plan


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Nite DD


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I can't leave now I'm the only reason for the turnout 

I mean the lack of peeps here


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Ooooooooops done showed back up



We doin family movie night minus med oops.. Nobody wanted lil oops so I couldn't farm her out. Watching Big.. It's not lol funny but it'll do..eye wreckin


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm out too to 2. Work comes early in the mornin


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

The billy thread is gettin popular


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Ready


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Ready flop^^^^^


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Later folks


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Nite bye



Sleep tight.. Buttercup!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I didn't get to wish fuzzy good lucks
> don't burn yourself fuzzy



That's what she said when I lit the grill.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Might have to start our own forum. The billy forum has a nice ring to it. Just remember. It was my idea


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Weeee for the were were folk


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> That's what she said when I lit the grill.



You have a nice dinner fuzzy?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Icecream department too.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Weeee for the were were folk



What?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Fuzzy' burnin meat fur his lady friend! Woooo


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

I thought kmc got banned?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Ribeyes and home fries. It were good


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

This movie suxks.. She's too young ta watch step brothers.. That's what me n medium oops watch. Is that bad parenting? Don't answer that


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I thought kmc got banned?



Billy got him a phone in jail


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Bigs  slobbering on the phone


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Ribeyes and home fries. It were good



We made beer can burgers and fries..  Buttered and toasted the buns. My new favorite meal. Wooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Kan't U guys show me some attintion!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2015)

You didn't break wind in front of her did you Mig?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Billy got him a phone in jail



That Billy is a trooper.. He's all give


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

I iz who eye iz.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

That sounds good how did you put meat in the can?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Kan't U guys show me some attintion!!!!!!!!



Hay.. K.. How is ya?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You didn't break wind in front of her did you Mig?



Naw I made sure I was deflated before I got there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Done drank one keg & funneled another.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

I have no reason to doubt you DD.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Deflated flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

oops I'm not banded, errr yet.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> That sounds good how did you put meat in the can?



Very carefully


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

I ain't had but a case. I had to drive home


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

We have had a several tricks pulled on us in the past DD. Bunch of the younger guys lost their trust in Humanity.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> oops I'm not banded, errr yet.



That's a good thing. I'd prolly boycott if they banned you..K


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

f/h, we fishen the O clock knee riber.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Progressive Billy he done got him a pink shirt


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Than oops , that means alot to me.. U not posten fer a hour in my memorey


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We have had a several tricks pulled on us in the past DD. Bunch of the younger guys lost their trust in Humanity.



Preach it.. Bo$$. Preach it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Which is more elite formula one or Indy racin?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Progressive Billy he done got him a pink shirt



Billy will not go gay.. That is all!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Than oops , that means alot to me.. U not posten fer a hour in my memorey



I'm tryin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Bigs is out lookn for LDs truck


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Bo$$ theres a lease here thats next to the budweiser plant that distribues the goodies.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Billy said he is switching teams


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

Said he gonna become a Ga tech fan


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

BkW got another new bream rod & is putten the cork on it now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 27, 2015)

She ready to go. Tell her Fuzzy said hey


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Go gamecocks.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Billy said he is switching teams



No.. No he did not.. This country's goin down da toilet


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

S.C. may have it this year.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Look out


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

booyah^^^^ oops out. Leave a light in and a Luke warm PBR out
Fur Biily.. He prefers tha tall boyz


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

BkW caught a gator today.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Flop



So close


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

Dern. I can't git a flop fur nuttin


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Reeled it in an took her bream back from it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Just a good ol gurl
Never meanin no harm.
Been in trouble with the law
seen the day she was born.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 27, 2015)

I can only see outa won eye.. I'm goin ta bed


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

I need summers to hunt deer this year...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I can only see outa won eye.. I'm goin ta bed



Wife beats U too..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

I only want a few to put in the freezer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

I like back straps, I'll cut them out and U can have the rest of the deer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Which is more elite formula one or Indy racin?



Formula 1. They are Blue Bloods.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm gettin sleepy. Cyinthemorn


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Bo$$ is gonin to have another big buck contest.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Entry fee is a bottle of likker.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Send it to boss and he will give it to the winner.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

U can entry as many times as U like. Just send the bottle first.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

All decisions of the Judges will be final.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

1 eye oops1 can enter if hiswife will let him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

She said oops I hit yo eye.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Night oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Dropping like flies now.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I ain't had but 2 beers and a half bottle of likker ain't had enough but too much to drive 

Smh


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I got shoes of the ish kind


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Genius's down the street already celebrating the 4th of July.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I gots to drank a keg to go to sleep  that or funnel a bottle of vodka


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

I just want to be the 1st to thankyou bo$$ for doing this contest.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

They just practicing boss


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I want to be on the next season of alone  my 1st item would be a still


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Big knows how to get er done.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Is make moonshine out of acorns


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Kenny you know  we brothas from other muthas


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Wut would be your 2nd item, big.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Dysentery  Would not be a problem


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Yea, I know. Our dad got around.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Hatchet


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Then flint


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Para cord


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

100'


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

A tarp


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Knife


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I want to be on the next season of alone  my 1st item would be a still



Good thinking Bigs, they say when you are lost in the woods, the best thing you can do is stay still.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Fishing line


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Did I spell that wrong boss I am uneducated


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

I made a good choise tonite, this chocolet chip icecrean is good.
Bring me a funnel.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

I passed prek and dropped out


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

A hook


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

A pellet rifle may help also.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Deep pan and saw


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't think that was an option


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

surgical tubbing


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

How many is that j can't count hence prek


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Bo$$ my fly is about to drop.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Leather helps.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

You spelled it right Bigs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

Yea its my time fer bed.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We have had a several tricks pulled on us in the past DD. Bunch of the younger guys lost their trust in Humanity.



Well ive been posting here since 2008? ? If nobody believes who i am by then, than i dont care... ill just change my avatar to some random truck or fish


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Fh is a lady so is ntr and ky and bigelow


----------



## bigelow (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok we dudes but it's cool


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Well ive been posting here since 2008? ? If nobody believes who i am by then, than i dont care... ill just change my avatar to some random truck or fish



Or a nice tractor.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Well ive been posting here since 2008? ? If nobody believes who i am by then, than i dont care... ill just change my avatar to some random truck or fish



Your join date says 3-23-2011. and I'm sure any avatar will be fine with us. suit yourself.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Your join date says 3-23-2011. and I'm sure any avatar will be fine with us. suit yourself.



Thats because i deleted my account before and rejoined. . It was 2007 or 8 when i first joined but whatever. . This is why i never post


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

We welcome everybody in here. But people always give any new poster a little good natured ribbing DD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

We didn't even speak to Fish Hawk for 2 weeks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2015)

Just me and K now and I am bout to go too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Thats because i deleted my account before and rejoined. . It was 2007 or 8 when i first joined but whatever. . This is why i never post



I seen U on here and seen where U deleted your account. Just want to hear what U had to say. I seen where everywhere U when U started controverse.... Just as now. Again suit yourself. Your more than welcome here & we would enjoy U posting. Read back and see some of your post. U where cutting the fool with us. Just to say.
We meet up at different places just to meet the ones who post here. Common folks with common interrest.

Enjoy.


----------



## ccherry (Jun 28, 2015)

Mornin peeps


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I seen U on here and seen where U deleted your account. Just want to hear what U had to say. I seen where everywhere U when U started controverse.... Just as now. Again suit yourself. Your more than welcome here & we would enjoy U posting. Read back and see some of your post. U where cutting the fool with us. Just to say.
> We meet up at different places just to meet the ones who post here. Common folks with common interrest.
> 
> Enjoy.


Well said K.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Mornin green tractor man. You up early on a Sunday


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

All alone in herea this morn. Wonder if I can get this


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Early mornin flopp


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

Mornin......Miss. Daisy kinda feisty!!!
Billy's the same yesterday,today,tomorrow,the next day after that,24-7 ,everyday and all nite long!!!! 
Woooo!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

P 33 heigh


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

Mornin shellcracker man!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Well ive been posting here since 2008? ? If nobody believes who i am by then, than i dont care... ill just change my avatar to some random truck or fish



What kinda truck you got DaisyD?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Fh is a lady so is ntr and ky and bigelow



I  thought MM was a girl?
This place is getting crazier by the minute


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

Fh next year I'm going to get on the big ones. This year I was just too busy to fish. Those only up once and fattest for the 1st spawn.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We didn't even speak to Fish Hawk for 2 weeks.



Yea and they still ignore me.It's hurtful at times, at first I  thought is because I'm a hispanic but that aint the reason......They just like ignoring me!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 28, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 28, 2015)

I missed  some drama on here last night


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

Y'all messing with DD. DD don't like 3°


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

FH=ignore


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

I'd rather see Miss Daisy's current Avy than a random fish.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

What happened last night? I don't remember nothing past 6:00 yesterday?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

Put you a fence up, mtr!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

Or shoot them deer like scrapy does!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

One mo day.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Fh next year I'm going to get on the big ones. This year I was just too busy to fish. Those only up once and fattest for the 1st spawn.



I had a real good year on the big bluegills in a pond I frequent,one afternoon I found a cracker bed where they were so aggressive they were hitting a poppin bug,nice ones too.I already had all I wanted in the freezer so I threw most of em back.....We use to do real good on the big shell cracker and blue gills on Lake Oliver here in Columbus,Always caught them at the same spots year after year, but I don't know what has happened and we cant get the size we use to.Came up on a mayfly hatch on Oliver last year and every bream we were catching was little.I don't know but maybe it's because the lake is over run with little 9 and  10 in. spots.
Biggest and fattest on the first spawn


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mernin????


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 28, 2015)

Live from werk.  Not woooooooo n


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What happened last night? I don't remember nothing past 6:00 yesterday?



We got knee deep!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

Not wooo,hils!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Yayyyyy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Nut still up drankn


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

I think somebody slipped something in my drink.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

benben+?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

Might have been a roofie


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Wrong drank sorry Tp


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

Dang... I just read back. Someone took some dramamean.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

I liked it whatever it was. I slept like a baby


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Have to tinker with the lawnmower today.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

benben is a slow reader.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

Maybe benben Jr should read it to him .


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

T.P. said:


> benben is a slow reader.



It slows you down when you have to read with one eye shut.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I missed  some drama on here last night



Yea. Fish hawk posted a selfy and things went down hill from there


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

LfWH. Wooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Sasig erg and teese mcgiddle


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Who's throwing fits


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Dave?


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Bro


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Guthrie?


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Cch?


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Yall causing trouble


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Not me. It was FH


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

The trouble makin Latino that don't speaka Spanish


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Well


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

I got an trouble for posting a selfie


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Seeing we are here


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

Not me it was  7 mag.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Flopp^^^^^


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

Mornin Miss. Daisy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

My best selfie


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

here I am after my diet kicked in.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Awesome abbs


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

Check out my neck muscles too!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 28, 2015)

Biggs is realy a 15 yr old gurl............


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

My hair also serves as a helmet.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 28, 2015)

Fish Hawk got a real big dog......................


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice hair


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Morning sparks you got a selfish?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

LD I lit the fire last night and the chic pulled me back said i was flamable. I said I put fires out with my hand.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dern! I like to have never caught up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't read, I just look at da pictures.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 28, 2015)

MM=pyromaniac.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

I got my middle sons bday party and its raining out.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 28, 2015)

FH is one good looking feller


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 28, 2015)

Kmc was posting like a boss last night


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> FH is one good looking feller



Thanks mark


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Kmc was posting like a boss last night



That's why it took me so long to ketchup.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Had to git my decoder ring out.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

Nutnut jus now catching up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Winner^^^¶âˆ†£


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Congrats mig!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Stayed up all night fer dat flup


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

I once challenged this girl to a wrestling match!!!








































And lost!!!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

How'd you get to meeting my mom fh


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

She a brawler


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Said she could crush a dood just by lookin at them


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Later Yall


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

She a hottie


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Later bigs


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2015)

Later big I got to get steppin too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

I got a fee hours to kill


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Gotta go to the truck stop and pick up my boys.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Flo been watching them for me.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mernin DD Fuzzy Bigs Ben Ben 3/4 Mag Cherry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Moaning hills


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

Fence will happen


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

Then all my deers will be hi-fence deers


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have to be useful today


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey migs


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

Nuttin


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

Morning I only read part the
ways back I'm speachless


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

was that you on the plane pic


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Morning I only read part the
> ways back I'm speachless



Me too.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

plane flops


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

Morning TP


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

Self edit


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

self edit


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm just gonna sit back and watch.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

im gonna read back see what happend


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

I boiled some potato's last
nite fried up some onions in butter
making country potato's for breakfast


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> im gonna read back see what happend



wasn't that much to read


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

what chal doing today?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

karen936 said:


> wasn't that much to read



I was hopin JB would fess up on his castin long wit short line.

He did say true story


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

read back i didn see where HDmd20/20 kilt anybody at the buffet this time


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

I see Cwill.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I was hopin JB would fess up on his castin long wit short line.
> 
> He did say true story



some of us guys just have to work with what we got.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

I got to hunt up sum grub.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

I hope C will join us.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

karen936 said:


> what chal doing today?



Me and Mrs talks-a-lot is headed to tha club.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Me and Mrs talks-a-lot is headed to tha club.



LOL take a safety net.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

or ear plugs


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

morning Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Merning Krun.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

You at work Hils?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

Any word from you know who?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

he said he was working today


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Hils raking in the OT.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

morning Bama


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Wonder if anybody over in the Café got a good recipe for pickling green tomatoes.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

They probably do Boss we gots 
some very good cooks on hera


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

One of the guys brought a Jar of them to work one time. Seems like they had some Jalapenos in them and maybe some onions. I think I ate half the jar.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

I've never had them, I can
put some pickled peaches away though.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

still bein useless for awhile longer


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm still at werk Bo$$. Be hera at least a few more hours


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

Good job Hil's


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

we gots three phantoms and 3 ghosts


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I'm still at werk Bo$$. Be hera at least a few more hours



Hils the only one bringing any money in today. Rest of yall could take a lesson from him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Instead of sitting around and watching TV and posting and going to the lake and such.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

hils is not very useless


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

went for a useless walk this mornin


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

going to the lake without a pole is useless


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

going fishing and making a long cast without your line tied to the reel is useful to the fish that won't be caught


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

useful time starts now see y'all


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

BKW Mark


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jun 28, 2015)

Bkw, spanked Kmac butt catching bream this weekend and one handed, caught 108, go me, lol


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

you did goot thera girl


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

108 wow


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

I want to go fishing on the Ochlocknee river.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

somebody's having a fish fry


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

They wont let me fish it in Georgia, because I almost cleaned it out when I lived down there.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

They won't let me fish in Kentucky due to an ongoing investigation


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Cant find my lighter cant lite the coals


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

bigelow said:


> They won't let me fish in Kentucky due to an ongoing investigation



Can you comment on that?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

I cant goto the. WW since i stuck billy with a $10 bar tab


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I cant goto the. WW since i stuck billy with a $10 bar tab



You have accomplished sumpin no one else has ever done Migs.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Something about underground chicken racing


----------



## ccherry (Jun 28, 2015)

Howdy ya'll


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

oh my bigs is cave chicken racing


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

hey green tractor man


----------



## ccherry (Jun 28, 2015)

Been useful plowing weeds out of the garden


----------



## ccherry (Jun 28, 2015)

Hay Krun


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2015)

I've been salting and vinegaring mine.


----------



## ccherry (Jun 28, 2015)

Bout ready fer a mater sammich


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Looked at my garden after the wind hit it last night and it reminded me of this song.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Afternoon Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

My nephew bit me on the but ox.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

I tore his but ox up!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hay bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Pnut that boy of mine don't go anywhere with out his Chula peanut cap on.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ha, he's a good advertiser bo$$.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Ford trucks here 

 Chevy for cars


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

I drive a vw beetle


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Cadillac's here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Poorshe for my huntin ride.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Pnut drives a Cadillac truck.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Haul the trash off in my rolls royce.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Wooo my fam was only an hour late.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey DD.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2015)

Is that all mig thank them


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Bam time ar my moms so i can just leave. Kids dont need cake


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Ill take the cards and count the money. Give my boy half.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2015)

Ill put five in each card and keep the rest


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Good idea mig! Reeb $!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Thisn still open?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Yuuup. How's erebody. Just went and picked up jenns fo wheeler. Had the motor worked on. Runs like a champ nowa


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2015)

Just scaled 100 bream, fixen to go gut them now


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

K's cleaning fish.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Bout Gone Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ha^^^°


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2015)

Need to smoke some on the grill.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Just scaled 100 bream, fixen to go gut them now



I scaled a whale one time.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

Who's got the next one. I got a good ideer


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2015)

Igot here just in time.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I scaled a whale one time.



Bet that took a minute


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

Locr down!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2015)

gutherysay he got a deer with a goood eye.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

One mowa gin.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

Hilsman is a company man.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

I wonder if bo$$ is paying attention.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

Ow?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2015)

Now?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Yall gots to go.


----------

